# Offshore paramedic jobs



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been searching for an offshore job. I have had my medic for a year now and worked on a rural 911 ambulance in east tx since 2006 (before my medic I worked as a basic). I have kept an eye on rigzone.com, are there any other websites that are helpful? Also if yall know of any companies hiring? Any info/help would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## mc400 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a buddy from medic school currently working a contract job, they are primarily ion the gulf working with security contractors. I have no clue what they are securing but I am guessing oil rigs? Lots of education and fun training 0-to-very very few incidents. Google triplecanopy paramedic jobs.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 22, 2010)

Ill check out the site, thanks. I am looking to work as a medic on a oil rig offshore..... ill have to check out that site tho.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know this at all, but if I had to guess, I would have guessed that there is nobody on an oil rig who is only a paramedic (or other health/first aid worker), if that's all their job is. Because most of the time they would be sitting around doing nothing but taking up space. My guess would be that someone working on the rig would be trained as a first responder or something like that, and this would be his secondary duty in case of emergency, but normally he would be performing his primary duty, whatever it may be.

But as I said, I really don't know at all and this is just what I would guess. I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 22, 2010)

Deleted duplicate thread.  Moved this one to the Employment section.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 22, 2010)

On every rig there is a paramedic or rn who also serves as the safety officer. I spoke with a company called entech but being new to the oil field medical personel I am unsure of how things go as in how stable the job is. From what he told me the money is good but since you are a contract employee the job is unstable............ I couldn't tell if it was just unstable with this company or as a career?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been told PHI might have some... but not sure where to look


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 22, 2010)

Acadian provides a lot of rigs with medics.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 22, 2010)

Didn't know about phi, ill have to look into them. I have applied with acadian sms, but they don't have any openings right now.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 22, 2010)

With your limited experience I doubt you will get hired with a reputable company.  You need experience to be trusted with the safety and health for the entire community on that rig.   Sorry to tell you that but hate to see you get your hopes set to high and then get them dashed.


----------

